# I love my P938



## markrb (Mar 13, 2011)

My P938 is the most expensive gun I own and I love it.
So far I have shot about 150 rounds through it without one failure.
I know 150 isn't many, but this is the first gun I have owned that has been flawless in the first few hundred.
My Ruger started being flawless after about 300 and my Khar (Sold it) after about 700.

It is a bit tough for me to get good groups at 7 yards, but it isn't meant to shoot distance.
I am getting better every time I shoot it though.

The recoil, for it's size, is lighter than I expected. It is much less than the Khar CM9 I used to own.
I have read some people don't like the trigger, but I think it is just fine.
You do have to find the right finger position for you. Some say stay toward the top, but I shoot much better towards the bottom.

It is quickly becoming my favorite gun.

The only thing I would change, and I might, is to the after market trigger, but only for looks.

I have put Blazer Brass and American Eagle all 115 grain through it. No issues at all.

Highly recommend this gun for a small pocket carry 9mm pistol. I use an Uncle Mike's #3 pocket holster that I paid $12 for on ebay. 

Good Shooting,
Mark


----------



## Virg (Sep 25, 2010)

Just bought one myself. I like mine also. I've put 120rds through mine with no malfunctions either. Sounds like we both made a good choice.

(Update) fired 50 more rounds of Winchester white box through mine with 0 problems.


----------



## cghelton (Jul 11, 2013)

I want one!! Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## 45Defender (Oct 16, 2012)

I bought a extreme about a month ago. It is a good shooter I've put about 500 rounds through it with out a hiccup. I prefer to carry a 45 but the P938 is reliable and very comfortable to carry. I oiled the stocks to make them look more like Sigs promotional pictures. I do miss Carrying my Colt 45s but the Sig is a very nice alternative it is so close to a 1911 that I can train and transition between the P938 and my 1911s and its dead on target at 25 feet. It's my first Sig but I'm sure ill buy more now that I've had a good experience with the P938.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

The more you shoot that P938 the better you will get. I put Hogue rubber grips on mine and it really made a difference how I shot. Move your finger around in and out on the trigger as you shoot and you will find your sweet spot for this little gun.


----------



## DanniStapes (Sep 13, 2013)

I just picked up a Blackwood edition! Can't wait for Saturday to hit the range for the 1st time with it.


----------



## Virg (Sep 25, 2010)

Mine is up to 400 rounds now with 0 problems. I'll keep updating.


----------



## wwwprof (Jul 27, 2011)

No problems with mine either. Takes a little while to get used to the site radius, every extraneous movement causing exaggeration in the resulting shot placement. I'm getting decent with it at 50 ft. on a standard NRA bullseye target. Trigger is really gritty, however. Heard that it smooths out after a 1000 rounds. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, it fits the #3 pocket holster huh? For a 9mm, that is pretty small. Glad it runs good for you.


----------



## trarmstrong (Jan 22, 2014)

Gritty trigger before 1000 rounds? It would take me years before it smoothed out (only shot 40 rounds last year in my Glock) given how expensive ammo is.


----------



## Jims40 (Dec 8, 2013)

I have had mine, with rosewood grips, for about a month. I am very happy with the gun. I have run about 300 rounds through mine with one failure to feed. The failure was due to the mag spring. It would only hold 5, I took it apart and put it back together and it went back to holding 6 and feeding perfect.
At night while watching tv I have used a snap cap to dry fire the gun and it seems to help. I have found that I need to hold out my trigger finger placing just the pad of my finger on the trigger for the least aount of movement. That has helped a lot. I will never compete in a target shoot with this gun, but it is my choice for daily CC self defense. 
I just got the Sig X-38 trigger guard laser for it and tried it out yesterday. It was easy to install and set up was not too bad. I don't think I will ever learn to use it. It is going to take a lot of practice to learn to use a laser. It look neat and may be fun to play with, but I don't think I will be turning it on for self defense. I hope that I never have to find out. Enjoy your Sig!


----------



## drafter (Mar 30, 2014)

Had 1, traded it, miss it BAD, will have another soon.


----------



## PAWPAUL (Jul 17, 2011)

Love mine as well ....sexy lil' gun . Bought the Titanium trigger and replaced the trigger spring .......even with a video -took me a couple of hours .
So far , I can't hit anything with it .....but I will keep trying .


----------



## rglassma (Mar 21, 2015)

Have one with fiber front sight and rubber grips. Great gun. I am getting better with it. Groups fine at 7 yards. No failures after about 300 rounds. I have the IWB kydex holster from Sig. I really like it for both pocket carry and iwb. My 7 round mag is loosening up now and I can actually fill it comfortably by hand on round 7. Just wish the mags weren't so expensive. The 6 round mag is a paper weight to me. Nice gun. Acceptable recoil. Acceptable accuracy.


----------



## TheMystro (Jul 1, 2015)

My P938 has spoiled me. It has become my main EDC. It does everything well.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

more pics?


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

TheMystro said:


> My P938 has spoiled me. It has become my main EDC. It does everything well.


that will put the BG down for sure, a few inches to the right will be even better.


----------

